# White Zombie / Dow Kokam Batttery Pack



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

Why don't you ask John? Come to think of it, he probably has that info on his website.


----------



## LiFe (May 24, 2010)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Does anyone know what cells he used to build his pack?
> http://www.dowkokam.com/cell-specifications.php
> 
> I know they are the Ultra High Power Cells, but what capacity and what product number?


"LithiumaniacsEVRacing" John didn't get to where he is by asking forum readers about what the competition is doing. 
Good grief you really are a lazy ass! Get off this forum and do some research for yourself. Quit relying on others to spoon feed you information  enough of this crap!

Being a n00b is no excuse


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Do you feel important now attacking me? Take it easy computer gangsta! John has asked many questions on his adventure. He did not list the product number on his "Waylands Words". Have a nice day tough guy! 



LiFe said:


> "LithiumaniacsEVRacing" John didn't get to where he is by asking forum readers about what the competition is doing.
> Good grief you really are a lazy ass! Get off this forum and do some research for yourself. Quit relying on others to spoon feed you information  enough of this crap!
> 
> Being a n00b is no excuse


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

LiFe said:


> ...Get off this forum and do some research for yourself...


But then we wouldn't have a dozen new threads a week to read.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

LOL. you only learn by asking questions and reading. It's called research! It seems "Life" does not like me. LMFAO! 



toddshotrods said:


> But then we wouldn't have a dozen new threads a week to read.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> LOL. you only learn by asking questions and reading. It's called research! It seems "Life" does not like me. LMFAO!


If you were to search my history here, you would find that I asked my share as well. The only problem is you scatter your seeds too wide. One or two focused threads would have served the purpose, and kept all the ideas brewing in one spot. This way there are bits and pieces of information in each of your threads, but no clear "running tally". Also, a lot of this stuff has been discussed to death here, and is just a search button away. That's why you're not getting intense debate/discussion - it's all been discussed countless times. Almost all of the battery information that has been shared to answer your questions has been covered in much greater detail... Wayland even chimed in once about his cells. He didn't share a lot of specifics, but did provide some very important info.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Todd,

Knowing this helps, there are too many threads for me to see this without hours of digging. I will keep digging. 



toddshotrods said:


> If you were to search my history here, you would find that I asked my share as well. The only problem is you scatter your seeds too wide. One or two focused threads would have served the purpose, and kept all the ideas brewing in one spot. This way there are bits and pieces of information in each of your threads, but no clear "running tally". Also, a lot of this stuff has been discussed to death here, and is just a search button away. That's why you're not getting intense debate/discussion - it's all been discussed countless times. Almost all of the battery information that has been shared to answer your questions has been covered in much greater detail... Wayland even chimed in once about his cells. He didn't share a lot of specifics, but did provide some very important info.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Todd,
> 
> Knowing this helps, there are too many threads for me to see this without hours of digging. I will keep digging.


The other thing is you need to start an actual build thread for the Camaro - one thread!!!  Then, the info that is directly relevant to that project, and links to ouside sources, will be in one spot. One suggestion, in case your thread ends up as big as Cro's 100K-view monster, is to start a table of contents so you can actually find the info again. I have to go back through mine some day and try to do this because there is a lot of stuff in there that might help other EVers. This forum is based on helping EACH OTHER - be mindful that you are/remain as committed to being a resource as using them. Not what you think is being a good resource, but what people actually need/want.

One final thought: You have this conflicting presence here of being desperate for help (because you don't understand) and being arrogantly wise beyond measure. I'm not saying that's how you are purposely presenting yourself - it's how you come across.

Example: You asked a ton of questions about building an EV drag car, while simultaneously boasting about your experience in ICE drag racing. At the time, you were planning to build a 300ZX. Then, without a word you show up with an 81 Camaro drag car. It may serve the purpose but wasn't the most logical choice for an EV drag car (big and aerodynamically handicapped). There was advice in the threads where your 300ZX was discussed that provided excellent guidelines for selecting a good foundation for an EV drag car, but you kind of threw all that out the window and made your own choice.

I'm not trying to start a flame war, just trying to clue you in to why you're getting mixed emotions and limited feedback in return. If a person asked for your advice on how to best pack and move their household or office, and did almost the exact opposite of what you suggested, how would you feel the next time they started picking your brain - for free info?


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

Ron, I think that Todd hit the nail on the head. One of your first posts on this forum was

"The *Lithiumaniacs EV Drag Racing Team* are building a street legal 300ZX that will smoke "White Zombies" record. It also has dual motors and lithium batteries. No details yet. We will run on the East Coast Tracks in 2011. 

GLTA!"

and now (3 months later) you are starting newbie style threads. If you want to go fast, talk to the fast guys - not their fans.

Later,
Keith


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

I have to chime in as well. I ask a lot of questions...but I also provide answers where I can. I also greet the occasional new member etc. You came on here with a "swingin dick" (to borrow another quote) about how you were gonna kick everyone's ass. With this attitude, I can't believe you are getting all the help you are getting. Probably the only reason is that people see you have more money than brains... and can buy stuff they only dream of. Bottom line is that u obviously don't have a clue... and that's not a crime.... just put ur tiny dick back in ur pants, close big yap and earn some respect instead of proclaiming it through $. 
BTW, "research" is not all about picking ppls brains...


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

DIYguy said:


> I have to chime in as well... Probably the only reason is that people see you have more money than brains... and can buy stuff they only dream of...


Nope, the point is either way he can't be the center of attention. He can't come in and buy his way to glory, and we can't allow him to change the nature of this board. It's an open, giving, caring, community that can't afford to let one person turn it into a paranoid, closed-off, foul-mouthed, secretive, little clique.

Ron has asked the same questions a lot of us have, and has goals similar to more than a few. There are other people reading these threads looking for the same answers. Those of us who seem to be helping him are actually continuing to build this community in the same spirit it has been thriving under. Any points I address to him, I am actually trying to share what little knowledge I have to help the next person who has the same question, or idea. That's why I wish he would have posted pictures of and info on that Camaro before he bought it and asked if the people he had been pressing for advice thought it was the right choice. That way the next person reading it would have learned why most of us would have said no, and what we woud have recommended.

It's always about the greater good of the community, never about one swinging dick...


----------



## LiFe (May 24, 2010)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> LOL. you only learn by asking questions and reading. It's called research! It seems "Life" does not like me. LMFAO!


Oh I do like you  I just want you to get off your lazy butt, and quit your BS'ing about beating out records of long-time respected EV competitors when you're talking about old camaros or 300z's to do it. 

Anyone who is any good will not give you their secrets. It's a badge you earn, not by sitting at your peecee in your bedroom in your mom's house. 

Now eat your veggies and go to bed.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Maybe if he actually knew what to LOOK for in a battery he wouldn't even have to ask the question to begin with! Maybe you aren't lazy, just ADHD. Sure there are tons of threads on here, you know why? Because noobs like you, come on here, asking the same questions you do. You just don't want to read through them all, you want to be spoonfed the answers.


And one more thing..... I think liuthiumainiacwhateverthefuckitis needs to stop posting a new thread every time he has a question or comment. Just one thread, for the build. All of your postings are relevant to ONE single thing.... your drag car.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

frodus said:


> ...And one more thing... needs to stop posting a new thread every time he has a question or comment... Just one thread, for the build. All of your postings are relevant to ONE single thing.... your drag car.


Maybe the moderators/administrators can morph them all into a build thread, with the title of his choosing?


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

Although I'm still new to all of this as well, I had all the same questions as LithiumaniacsEVRacing in the beginning. I found my answers and learned a whole lot in the process, and I stress the PROCESSS not just the answer.

I could have asked the same dozen stupid questions a week, got the answer from the great people on this forum and known the answer to 12 questions. Instead I read, I googled, I searched this forum and read some more, and chatted with people who know more than I do, and that answered those 12 questions along with 100 more that I wouldn't have thought of asking.

If there's something I can't find, or simply personal experience I'm looking for I've asked Crodriver/Tesseract/Qer/DavidDymaxion/dimitri/GerhardRP and other questions directly if and only if I think they are the best or only person that can answer the question. I try to be clear, concise, and not waste their time. So far all of these people have been friendly and helpful and are a huge asset to this forum and EV knowledge in general.

Good luck with your Camaro, you've said you have the pockets to best White Zombie and Crodrivers BMW, but it looks like you jumped out of the airplane then asked where the parachutes are? I could not imagine buying a Zilla 2k and not having a clue if I bought a -LV/-HV/-EHV, that is a critical piece of information!!!! You have made it apparent you are succesful in business, you need to take a step back and look at your EV drag car in that same light. Get help where you need it, and use your own strengths where you have them. And by "Get help" I mean PAY someone to design a starting point for the car until your experience catches up with your goals, don't depend on this forum to design the car for you.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> there are too many threads for me to see this without hours of digging


This one pretty much sums it up. You show blatant disrespect to everyone who shares the info on the forum by being too lazy to look for it. Everything there is to know about lithium batteries has been discussed over and over again, its all right here waiting to be read. But, instead of reading what's already been posted, you start a new thread every 5 minutes with questions all over the map. I mean, you changed your battery choices 5 times in one day 

You can't expect people to take you seriously with such forum etiquette. You'd get much better response if you learn how to use the forum appropriately.

No offense, just trying to help you.


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

toddshotrods said:


> Also, a lot of this stuff has been discussed to death here, and is just a search button away.





LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Knowing this helps, there are too many threads for me to see this without hours of digging. I will keep digging.


10 IF NoOfThreads > TooMany THEN LET NoOfThreads = NoOfThreads + 1
20 GOTO 10

Spot the problem...?


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

Qer said:


> 10 IF NoOfThreads > TooMany THEN LET NoOfThreads = NoOfThreads + 1
> 20 GOTO 10
> 
> Spot the problem...?


When I learned programing we were forbidden from using GOTO's 
But I think it does get the point across in Qer's unique way!


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

toddshotrods said:


> Nope, the point is either way he can't be the center of attention. He can't come in and buy his way to glory, and we can't allow him to change the nature of this board. It's an open, giving, caring, community that can't afford to let one person turn it into a paranoid, closed-off, foul-mouthed, secretive, little clique.
> 
> Ron has asked the same questions a lot of us have, and has goals similar to more than a few. There are other people reading these threads looking for the same answers. Those of us who seem to be helping him are actually continuing to build this community in the same spirit it has been thriving under. Any points I address to him, I am actually trying to share what little knowledge I have to help the next person who has the same question, or idea. That's why I wish he would have posted pictures of and info on that Camaro before he bought it and asked if the people he had been pressing for advice thought it was the right choice. That way the next person reading it would have learned why most of us would have said no, and what we woud have recommended.
> 
> It's always about the greater good of the community, never about one swinging dick...


Todd, I think guys like you truly are the backbone of this website.. It's a great place and ppl like you continue to make it better, and keep it good. You always have great points. I wont argue with you...thats for sure. I will point out one thing though.. I honestly don't believe Ron's goals are anything like "more than a few of us". I realize what some of your goals are... and some others. . but this guy doesn't just want to build a car that goes fast. Look at what is going on. He has a bunch of them... with multiple cars and goals much different than the DIYer on here. His aspirations lie outside what I believe is the reason people are here. I also think he HAS been afforded luxuries of information that others would be kindly directed to find in another link or suggested to search for.... and I do think some of that reason is the power of what he can buy.... just my 2 cents... I'm done. Its a free country er ah..continent...lol but I aint helpin...


----------



## Tahoe Tim (Feb 20, 2010)

I have no interest in his threads but I, too, am tired of the daily creation of new posts.

I saw it as a way to advertise HIS racing club and HIS company without paying for advertising. I have been a racer all my life and I would never run in a series where one of the teams is running the racing association. Been there - done that.

I went to their homepage and found pictures of the car, his picture, and a bio. I even clicked on his sponsors and was surprised to find Netgain and Evnetics listed as sponsors. Kinda weird since he also shows pictures of a Zilla controller.

How far is Connecticut from Seattle anyway?


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

You guys make me laugh! I only come here to "shoot the shit" and learn. You guys love to throw punches, but that's okay. Most of you are still supporters of NEDRA so I can see where your anger comes from. The others are just computer junkies with no life. The rest our computer gansta's that I would slap the shit out of in person! 

So I changed cars I was building, sooooo what? What is so wrong with that? I am sure we will keep changing things as our race season moves on. Different ideas, different products. Plans change when you are really building things and not just running your mouth on a computer!

Some, of you here are very good people willing to help a newbie, others are haters because they have no life and no money!

I will swing my dick where and when I please, I PAY THE COST TO BE THE BOSS! If you don't like me, oh well. I will not lose any sleep!


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh Shut it. We won't be losing any sleep over it either.

you're missing the point here .... Go read this before you post any more:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netiquette


Now if You want to piss people off? Go ahead and do it. We'll sit back and watch you fail over and over until you get it right. You know little about EV's and don't seem to have a clue about what you need. You think throwing money at it (and insulting others for not having money) is going to get what you need? HAHAHAHA, good luck with that one.

I'll swing my dick a little..... I've spent 4 years researching just about everything there is to know about EV's. I've worked for 3 different EV companies (EVcomponents, Manzanita Micro and Elithion), I've been involved with importing over 4000 headway batteries, consulted for several electric motorcycle companies as well as quite a few people on this forum. I've been to 4 drag races and 3 electric motorcycle races and know most of the teams, suppliers and distributors in the US. I've seen newbies come and go and I'm usually quite nice to them, because they're respectful. You were a bit cocky and eccentric, but I decided to help anyway..... gave you the benefit of the doubt. 

From what I see, You have no idea how to choose a controller or batteries. I'd venture to guess you haven't even started thinking about BMS or charger. You just want to ask us for everything..... but you want to be able to do as you please.....

Sit back, chill out and refrain from a new post every 5 minutes. Do some more research because we won't do it for you..... we're tired of answering the same thing over and over to every new person on this board. Its there for the taking, but now that you've pointed out you're just a lazy arrogant bully with lots of money, don't expect that to win you any popularity contests, and don't expect many people to jump to your rescue when you blow something up.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> You guys make me laugh! I only come here to "shoot the shit" and learn. You guys love to throw punches, but that's okay. Most of you are still supporters of NEDRA so I can see where your anger comes from. The others are just computer junkies with no life. The rest our computer gansta's that I would slap the shit out of in person!
> 
> So I changed cars I was building, sooooo what? What is so wrong with that? I am sure we will keep changing things as our race season moves on. Different ideas, different products. Plans change when you are really building things and not just running your mouth on a computer!
> 
> ...


You have some serious insecurities dude! Everything is okay as long as everyone is giving you exactly what you want, or at least not steeping on your toes. As soon as someone says something you don't like, you resort back to the childish dick-swinging behavior.

So we're supposed to tell you what you want to hear, without ever criticizing any of your choices, right? You ask our opinions, but only expect confirmation of your greatness. This is too freakin' funny!  I don't even understand how you guys can get mad at him. It's so cute! 

You went to NEDRA and got shot down, so you come here to "shoot the shit", under the guise of actually needing help, but get mad when people actually try to help you? Help, by the way, is constructive criticism along with technical advice. If you can't take constructive criticism, you can't be helped. When something negative has been said about your plans, the preferred course of action has always been offered. That's the difference between trying to knock someone, and trying to actually help them.

I'm not a NEDRA supporter in any way, so I don't know if I fit in the computer junkie or computer gangsta class, by your definition. I sure wish this was face-to-face though to find out if it's the latter. In any case, I'll be the same as I have been in all your many threads. You're not really the point anyway big baller.


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> You guys make me laugh! I only come here to "shoot the shit" and learn. You guys love to throw punches, but that's okay. Most of you are still supporters of NEDRA so I can see where your anger comes from. The others are just computer junkies with no life. The rest our computer gansta's that I would slap the shit out of in person!
> 
> So I changed cars I was building, sooooo what? What is so wrong with that? I am sure we will keep changing things as our race season moves on. Different ideas, different products. Plans change when you are really building things and not just running your mouth on a computer!
> 
> ...



Most of us have a pic of the EV we built as an avatar or in the album and as for all your money - I call !!BULLSHIT!!! Anyone I ever met that felt the need to brag to strangers about the extent of their wealth, didn't have a pot to piss in. You haven't given me any indication that you're any different.

The Boss,
Keith


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Asshole? You MUST be new!!!!! Of course I am. I pride myself on being a completely blunt prick whenever I feel that someone needs a nice reality check. Look back at my posts, I have a long history for being blunt as hell. You're no different, and no I won't lose any sleep on it. 

I can keep doing this, all day.... keep it up.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I know who you are, do not need your resume. If it is "bother" to you answering questions from people new to the field, why the hell are you here? Don't reply if it gets you panties in an uproar! I have plenty of friends, many new from the EV world. 



frodus said:


> we're tired of answering the same thing over and over to every new person on this board. Its there for the taking, but now that you've pointed out you're just a lazy arrogant bully with lots of money, don't expect that to win you any popularity contests, and don't expect many people to jump to your rescue when you blow something up.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

You guys have a wonderful night now, its been a pleasure!


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

frodus said:


> Asshole? You MUST be new!!!!! Of course I am. I pride myself on being a completely blunt prick whenever I feel that someone needs a nice reality check. Look back at my posts, I have a long history for being blunt as hell. You're no different, and no I won't lose any sleep on it.
> 
> I can keep doing this, all day.... keep it up.


Ron, you are the face of ECEDRA, are you not? Good luck with that.

Later,
Keith


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> I know who you are, do not need your resume. If it is "bother" to you answering questions from people new to the field, why the hell are you here? Don't reply if it gets you panties in an uproar! I have plenty of friends, many new from the EV world.


 
Aside from all the name calling I just want to ask LithiumaniacsEVRacing did you read ALL of the posts in this thread as there is quite a bit of information and constructive critism that you can USE.

(This is supposed to be a positive comment I hope it comes across that way)


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes, i have read the thread, thanks. I can also see when people are trying to attack my image by pressing my buttons. I'm sorry guys but me defending myself will not hurt my image. I receive private messages about some of you guys all the time, I know what you are trying to do. What a sorry bunch! I will give them all free tickets to our races! 



rwaudio said:


> Aside from all the name calling I just want to ask LithiumaniacsEVRacing did you read ALL of the posts in this thread as there is quite a bit of information and constructive critism that you can USE.
> 
> (This is supposed to be a positive comment I hope it comes across that way)


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Keith,

ECEDRA is doing just fine! Thanks for your concern. 



kek_63 said:


> Ron, you are the face of ECEDRA, are you not? Good luck with that.
> 
> Later,
> Keith


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> I know who you are, do not need your resume. If it is "bother" to you answering questions from people new to the field, why the hell are you here? Don't reply if it gets you panties in an uproar! I have plenty of friends, many new from the EV world.


I think you're the one getting your panties in an uproar.... 

It's not a bother. In fact I absolutely LOVE helping people. I've got plenty of info collected and if you ask anyone, I share it readily, as I did with you..... then you got beng out of shape, and I swooped down to offer my 2 cents for free.

It boils down to respect. If you don't want to respect people, Ronald, then don't expect anyone to respect you in return. You ignore forum rules, etiquette and bash NEDRA.... you and you're cousin Bill seem to LOVE stirring the pot, hope that works out for you, so far, from the 70 or so postings on there to do with you, bill or lithiumaniacs..... none of them come across as any way positive towards this indistry.

While I think that you have been somewhat docile with me, I do not agree with you're overall attitude towards the forum, listserves and some of its members in particular. I've seen your reaction to several things and if I had to make a judgement I would guess you are a spoiled little rich prick that is used to whining and moaning until they get their way......


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

rwaudio said:


> Aside from all the name calling I just want to ask LithiumaniacsEVRacing did you read ALL of the posts in this thread as there is quite a bit of information and constructive critism that you can USE.
> 
> (This is supposed to be a positive comment I hope it comes across that way)


I'm starting to think he just reads for what he wants to hear because later, when the info that was shared could be of use, it's like it was never brought up. I've noticed that the decisons he makes are often contrary to the wisdom that was shared beforehand. Even though he often says thanks, he does the opposite of what you would expect a person who understands and appreciates the information would do. As I have pointed out before, it's still all very useful to others reading these threads.

In the end, if he throws enough money at that Camaro, he may do okay. There's more than one way to skin the proverbial cat - some just aren't as efficient as others.


----------



## Tahoe Tim (Feb 20, 2010)

To the administrators: Please block this guy! 


I am a 52 year old adult and don't appreciate posers with fake sponsors being allowed to spew their vulgarities in this forum.


Thank you


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I can ask the same for the way I have been treated! But, I don't cry over spilled milk. 



Tahoe Tim said:


> To the administrators: Please block this guy!
> 
> 
> I am a 52 year old adult and don't appreciate posers with fake sponsors being allowed to spew their vulgarities in this forum.
> ...


----------



## Tahoe Tim (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok, take away my access. I will gladly lose access if it takes you out too!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Ron just can't help himself. He's been rude and obnoxious from the start and we have still continued to help him. He's obviously not going to change so we have to decide if we are interested in promoting his behavior. I had hoped that with some constructive criticism he might get a clue and tone things down but that doesn't seem to be happening and I don't think it's going to. It's too easy to "press his buttons" and send him over the edge. I'd suggest anyone that isn't interested in helping him simply avoid all his threads instead of getting into a flame war with him. I'm still on the fence but could easily be pushed over one side. Guess which one


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

toddshotrods said:


> I'm starting to think he just reads for what he wants to hear because later, when the info that was shared could be of use, it's like it was never brought up. I've noticed that the decisons he makes are often contrary to the wisdom that was shared beforehand. Even though he often says thanks, he does the opposite of what you would expect a person who understands and appreciates the information would do. As I have pointed out before, it's still all very useful to others reading these threads.
> 
> In the end, if he throws enough money at that Camaro, he may do okay. There's more than one way to skin the proverbial cat - some just aren't as efficient as others.


I agree, it's a shame, one of those "don't cry wolf" type things. I'm sure going forward some of the brightest people on this forum will now ignore his threads, and because of that questions don't get answered and people who actually use search will have to wade through some pointless threads with no answers to find the info they are looking for. But I'll stop wasting my time now.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Ron just can't help himself. He's been rude and obnoxious from the start and we have still continued to help him. He's obviously not going to change so we have to decide if we are interested in promoting his behavior.


Hi JR and others,

I have controlled myself and not posted on any of Ronnie Jr's threads for like over a month now, except one second thought deletion where I was going to suggest he name his "top priority" *scumaro*. But I had second thoughts. I stopped posting up against Ronnie Jr after I had a discussion with several forum members. The topic was "why are you guys being nice to a thief?". Those guys weren't bothered by Ronnie Jr's past behavior and said they were responding to posts in a manner which was good for all of mankind. And that I was disruptive in my non-vulgar, non-name calling posts which were negative in nature (but politely so) against Ronnie Jr and all he stood for and all his copycat organizations. Fine, outstanding EV supporters here on this site think I am out of line. Maybe it is time for me to take a look in the mirror.

Speaking of that Todd. Did Ronnie Jr ever answer your question to him about having been diagnosed with mental disorder? Not that there is anything wrong with that. Just nice to know.

So anyway, I am just back to my normal read the new posts type of thing helping out where I think I can confuse people, and occasionally reading Ronnie Jr's posts. Not that there has been that many.....right  But I now see everything I was saying 4, 5 or 6 weeks ago being said by others. Now I was not here to start a fight. So how does this happen? Ronnie Jr is a troll. He wants to start flames. That is how he gets his kicks, and publicity. If everybody just ignored him, as we should do to a troll, he would have nothing to do here and would disappear. We cannot stop him from reading our forum, and everything he needs is already been posted. You guys just told him that. All he has to do is look for it.

Ronnie Jr is a braggart, bully, liar and thief. He stole from friends of mine and insulted them. They no longer speak to him, so he comes over to this board. He swings his thing, has a big mouth and a fat wallet. People here flock to him. What a surprise. I heard it here in different words, but watch out. Ronnie Jr would step on his own friend's face to get what he wants, so yours is fair game.

Regards,

major


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

major said:


> Those guys weren't bothered by Ronnie Jr's past behavior and said they were responding to posts in a manner which was good for all of mankind. And that I was disruptive in my non-vulgar, non-name calling posts which were negative in nature (but politely so) against Ronnie Jr and all he stood for and all his copycat organizations. Fine, outstanding EV supporters here on this site think I am out of line. Maybe it is time for me to take a look in the mirror.


You had a history with him on the NEDRA board that many of us were unaware of. After we read up on it we had a better understanding but decided to give him a chance and see what happened. I think we see what happened.  It's nice to see someone show up with enthusiasm, big dreams, and the cash to make them happen, so our natural instinct is to try and help. Doesn't always work out so well though.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I am sorry you feel that way. One thing I do want the fellow members to know is "I am no spoiled little rich prick". First of all, I was raised poor in a big city Bridgeport, CT. My father was a drunk, both parents worked. I started working at 12 years old at my uncles garage. I have worked in the automotive business and moving business my whole life. 

Now I own GeoMetric Moving & Storage that I took over from my father, at the time the company was failing because he was a drunk. Since changing the name and moving the company to Middletown, CT I have made a few bucks. My father also stopped drinking over 15 years ago, I take care of him he is 76 years old. My mother passed away in 2008 after a long battle. I am married with two 19 month old twins. I support my family and business with old fashion hard work! I drove and loaded the trucks for many years before taking over the company. I am no rich "preppy" kid. I built my own custom Harley and hate "golden spoon boys". That is why I take great offense to your comment. I worked my ass of to get where I am at! 



frodus said:


> I've seen your reaction to several things and if I had to make a judgement I would guess you are a spoiled little rich prick that is used to whining and moaning until they get their way......


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

Qer said:


> 10 IF NoOfThreads > TooMany THEN LET NoOfThreads = NoOfThreads + 1
> 20 GOTO 10
> 
> Spot the problem...?


Yah, you're writing software in Basic


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I am only going to say this once Major, and I am very serious, my mother past away a few years ago after being very sick for many years, do not comment on her. You can say what you want about me, I think you and your "friends" are scum anyways, but never comment on a man's mother.



major said:


> Hi JR and others,
> 
> Ronnie Jr is a braggart, bully, liar and thief. He stole from friends of mine and insulted them. They no longer speak to him, so he comes over to this board. He swings his thing, has a big mouth and a fat wallet. People here flock to him. What a surprise. I heard it here in different words, but watch out. Ronnie Jr would step on his own mom's face to get what he wants, so yours is fair game.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lectric (Oct 7, 2010)

This board is a valuable resource frequented by a core group of members that have been remarkably generous with dispensing a wealth of information, for free, over a long period of time, to many people. The discourse is typically and remarkably civil in tone, especially compared to most forums I’ve experienced, where anonymity and electronic mode of communication can foster a general lack of etiquette. 

LithiumaniacsEVRacing has some cool projects brewing, and I would love to see how they progress. However, the tone of the exchanges are aggressive, and not good for the overall mission of the forum - promoting the concept of DIY EV.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Your address speaks a thousand words.



Lectric said:


> This board is a valuable resource frequented by a core group of members that have been remarkably generous with dispensing a wealth of information, for free, over a long period of time, to many people. The discourse is typically and remarkably civil in tone, especially compared to most forums I’ve experienced, where anonymity and electronic mode of communication can foster a general lack of etiquette.
> 
> LithiumaniacsEVRacing has some cool projects brewing, and I would love to see how they progress. However, the tone of the exchanges are aggressive, and not good for the overall mission of the forum - promoting the concept of DIY EV.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> ...When I come to this sight to ask "lazy questions" I am just looking for a response. I have been addicted to message boards since I promoted stocks. Most of my questions are to "see" the response. Some I agree with some I don't. I never trust a message board for vital information, I always go to a source. The boards are mostly for a laugh. You guys take this message board posting to a new level. ...


You guys are 100% correct about Ron, but I still say why let him cause you to act like him. The questions he asked were valid EV questions, regardless of his intent. They have been asked a hundred times before he came and will be asked a hundred times again. The responses provided in the threads are legit and full of information that can help someone. However, if in the middle of that discussion, the whole thread goes off on a tirade about his motives the info becomes a moot point. I could honestly care less whether he goes fast or dies trying, I was answering and responding generically for the next person who reads it.

I don't get your points on the money thing. To date, he hasn't spent very much money, so there isn't much to be wow'd by?! It's the fact that he's talking about running WZ times at the dragstrip, not his bank account, that gets people interested. Even some of the more docile street conversion guys, like JRP3, seem to enjoy discussing what it would take to go fast. If you really think about it, there aren't many people that even seriously consider it (or else Evnetics would be looking to crank out Big Sols), so when someone does people are drawn to it, like moths to a flame.

So far, he's purchased an old half-baked Camaro, a Zilla, and looked under every stone in the forest for a cheaper battery solution, even though we repeatedly told him what cells would work for racing. In terms of dollars and cents, not very impressive yet. Cro, on the other hand, is impressive to watch from a finanacial standpoint. He buys top notch parts and equipment, and reaches deeper when nothing is available to suit his needs - to make it himself. No comparison...


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> I am only going to say this once Major, and I am very serious, my mother past away a few years ago after being very sick for many years, do not comment on her.


I apologize, sincerely, for that particular remark,

major

edit: I changed that wording which was offensive.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> You had a history with him on the NEDRA board that many of us were unaware of.


I am not a member of NEDRA. Several months ago, Todd asked me about a Burbe motor and I signed on the NEDRA yahoo list to get a look at it. Then I lurked for a while. Shortly Ronnie Jr showed up. I never exchanged comments with him there. But I saw how that went down and spoke to some of my friends who were NEDRA members, like Chip, one of the nicest guys you'd ever meet. And to see Ronnie Jr steal from him and insult him and step on him, pissed me off. Sorry, but I like my friends and don't like bullies who beat them up.

This whole west coast vs east coast thing was contrived by Ronnie Jr just to get attention. All he had to do was cooperate, be nice, sponsor his own races and we'd all get along. But noooo. Not his style. He has to be the center of the universe. Fine, I'm going to the universe next door.

major


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> I am sorry you feel that way. One thing I do want the fellow members to know is "I am no spoiled little rich prick". First of all, I was raised poor in a big city Bridgeport, CT. My father was a drunk, both parents worked. I started working at 12 years old at my uncles garage. I have worked in the automotive business and moving business my whole life.
> 
> Now I own GeoMetric Moving & Storage that I took over from my father, at the time the company was failing because he was a drunk. Since changing the name and moving the company to Middletown, CT I have made a few bucks. My father also stopped drinking over 15 years ago, I take care of him he is 76 years old. My mother passed away in 2008 after a long battle. I am married with two 19 month old twins. I support my family and business with old fashion hard work! I drove and loaded the trucks for many years before taking over the company. I am no rich "preppy" kid. I built my own custom Harley and hate "golden spoon boys". That is why I take great offense to your comment. I worked my ass of to get where I am at!


I was judging based only on your comments and your general attitude and how you act like none of us here have any money, that's how you come off. As a rich spoiled prick. That's you're problem not mine. I didn't say you were raised with a silver spoon or that you didn't work to get where you are....

Never said you didn't have it tough.... but you're offensive, verbally abusive and arrogant and seem to have no respect for ANYONE that I've seen you or your cousin speak with.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

You see that post of yours is how misinformation (lies) gets spread. We tried to work with NEDRA, I designed a website supporting their organization and sent them the link. There was NO STEALING of Chips work, they were in everyday contact with my VP Doug, and they had the link to the temporary website which I wanted for the east coast chapter/division. We requested to become a division or chapter of NEDRA on the east coast, but they used the excuse "i stole Chips logo" as tool to start a pissing match with us. Then the attacks came and it got ugly, I did not want it to go in that direction, but NEDRA over reacted to the situation. 

In my eyes if I am spending the money to build an east coast organization, then I wanted some type of seperation (as a chapter) from NEDRA. I did not want to spend hours and money and not have my own support system (chapter) in place. They refused and considered us the "enemy" and have been using that "I stole Chips work" excuse to bash our organization and to spread lies.

Our organization ECEDRA removed all materials from NEDRA and designed our own. We hired our own artist (which I posted his info in the past) from Stamford, CT to design our logos. We have moved forward since that point and now have six EV drag racing events scheduled for the east coast. 



major said:


> I am not a member of NEDRA. Several months ago, Todd asked me about a Burbe motor and I signed on the NEDRA yahoo list to get a look at it. Then I lurked for a while. Shortly Ronnie Jr showed up. I never exchanged comments with him there. But I saw how that went down and spoke to some of my friends who were NEDRA members, like Chip, one of the nicest guys you'd ever meet. And to see Ronnie Jr steal from him and insult him and step on him, pissed me off. Sorry, but I like my friends and don't like bullies who beat them up.
> 
> This whole west coast vs east coast thing was contrived by Ronnie Jr just to get attention. All he had to do was cooperate, be nice, sponsor his own races and we'd all get along. But noooo. Not his style. He has to be the center of the universe. Fine, I'm going to the universe next door.
> 
> major


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I have never had an attitude that I am better than anyone here. I came here for advice on certain parts I needed. It seems some of you dislike me because I have the money to build what I want, well shit I am sorry, I would rather use my hard earned cash to build the dragster than give it to Obama. I never said any of you were broke, I know times are hard, my business is down 40%. I am taking a hurting also, but I am still pulling money out of my azz to build what I said. 



frodus said:


> I was judging based only on your comments and your general attitude and how you act like none of us here have any money, that's how you come off. As a rich spoiled prick. That's you're problem not mine. I didn't say you were raised with a silver spoon or that you didn't work to get where you are....
> 
> Never said you didn't have it tough.... but you're offensive, verbally abusive and arrogant and seem to have no respect for ANYONE that I've seen you or your cousin speak with.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Todd,

What is your problem? You own shit? Where is your car Mr. Design King? This is what I mean, its okay for this cornball to attack me and my progress, but when I defend myself I am the bad guy! You love to judge Todd but I haven't seen anything you built? Your fake pictures of future plans is not impressive. Again, build something or keep your opinion to yourself! I will no longer discuss anything with such a scumbag. 



toddshotrods said:


> So far, he's purchased an old half-baked Camaro, a Zilla, and looked under every stone in the forest for a cheaper battery solution, even though we repeatedly told him what cells would work for racing. In terms of dollars and cents, not very impressive yet. Cro, on the other hand, is impressive to watch from a finanacial standpoint. He buys top notch parts and equipment, and reaches deeper when nothing is available to suit his needs - to make it himself. No comparison...


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> I have never had an attitude that I am better than anyone here. I came here for advice on certain parts I needed. It seems some of you dislike me because I have the money to build what I want, well shit I am sorry, I would rather use my hard earned cash to build the dragster than give it to Obama. I never said any of you were broke, I know times are hard, my business is down 40%. I am taking a hurting also, but I am still pulling money out of my azz to build what I said.


no, we dislike you because you've got an attitude problem.


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

rwaudio said:


> When I learned programing we were forbidden from using GOTO's
> But I think it does get the point across in Qer's unique way!


Hard to do basic without goto's. And thanks, I think. 



EVfun said:


> Yah, you're writing software in Basic


Ok, next time I'll use Cobol. 

This thread is, btw, very entertaining in a car accident kinda way...


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

Qer said:


> This thread is, btw, very entertaining in a car accident kinda way...


Yep. Besides all the technical information on this site, I really enjoy the way those silly Americans can tell each other the truth. Never have seen such a high level on Dutch forums. We have a lot to learn.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Well that is what we have in common. I dislike the very few that attack me with a "High and Mighty Attitude".



frodus said:


> no, we dislike you because you've got an attitude problem.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> There was NO STEALING of Chips work,


Again, it is obvious.



major said:


> As far as the subject of this thread, I'm sure you will find something and copy and reproduce it without permission just as you did with the written word and drawn image, some of which appears in the little cartoon as the motor (stolen image) in your avatar.
> 
> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showpost.php?p=209702&postcount=15


 



electrabishi said:


> Maybe let the viewers decide:
> 
> To compare, here is Chips artwork
> 
> ...


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Todd,
> 
> What is your problem? You own shit? Where is your car Mr. Design King? This is what I mean, its okay for this cornball to attack me and my progress, but when I defend myself I am the bad guy! You love to judge Todd but I haven't seen anything you built? Your fake pictures of future plans is not impressive. Again, build something or keep your opinion to yourself! I will no longer discuss anything with such a scumbag.


You really, really, have some major insecurities. Cornball!? That's funny, I haven't heard that term in a long time! I get to be a scumbag too, wow!  I really don't see how you guys can get mad. It just make me laugh out loud for real! 

My truck is outside in the garage. It's waiting for me to *FINISH DOING MY OWN RESEARCH*, and resume building. It was built from scratch, by my hands. It's too bad that you can't see what those fake pictures represent, because there is a lot of EV-related knowledge incorporated in them. When the whole idea of being a test vehicle for Big Sol came up, I also had to revisit some design issues for the sake of safety because the original plan was never meant to experience the level of power that will be available. I don't want to be the bottleneck.

I came in just like you Ron, with my own ideas and plans, asking a million questions, concerned about _me_. Along the way, I started listening to what these guys were sharing with me (much of the same advice that's being shared with you) and I "got it". The whole EV thing started to make sense to me, and my plans started changing. My project became a way to HELP advance DIY EV practice and theory, alongside my personal goals. This community kind of took stock in the project, and I take the opportunity to represent them seriously - so I spend double the time in design, and post the pictures here to make sure the DIY community likes the plan.

As far as the references to your financial situation, if you read carefully (and through my admitted sarcasm) you'll see I was trying to say that people are drawn to your project because you have big goals, not because you spend a lot of money. My point wasn't whether you have money, it was that money doesn't seem to be the issue here, so far, because you haven't spent a lot yet.

As far as calling your Camaro half-baked: That was, again, my sarcastic way of describing the car as not being overly expensive (to support the "it's not money argument"). It's technically known as a back-halved car. It has the factory front subframe, with a full-race rear clip, and a cage. It was taken halfway to full-race spec - or half-baked.  Half-baked cars have been running deep into the 8s for years, and with less tire than you have. I told you in your thread you have enough chassis. I also suggested to have the MII front clip grafted in - to save weight. Again, it's all just constructive criticism; sometimes with a little sarcasm. Lighten up dude. 

I've tried to help you from the beginning. I don't try to appease you, I try to offer real help because I love to see people push the limits - whoever they are. I'm not a fan of NEDRA, but I smile and cheer every time WZ goes faster, and still brag about the car to people outside the EV community. Yesterday was the tipping point where I started thinking maybe these guys are right because you openly stated, in your thread, that you post on this board to entertain yourself. We have different goals in being here. Most of us are here to learn and grow, and you're here to amuse yourself. And again, I quote:


LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> ...When I come to this sight to ask "lazy questions" I am just looking for a response. I have been addicted to message boards since I promoted stocks. Most of my questions are to "see" the response. Some I agree with some I don't. I never trust a message board for vital information, I always go to a source. The boards are mostly for a laugh. You guys take this message board posting to a new level. ...


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Didn't you know that's the universal electric motor sign, three lightning bolts around a motor?  You have to draw it that way.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

toddshotrods said:


> I came in just like you Ron....


No you didn't, in fact nothing like Ron.


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> No you didn't, in fact nothing like Ron.


It all reminds me of The Fun To Drive Electric Evette. Those where the days.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> No you didn't, in fact nothing like Ron.


Really? That's good to know. I know I didn't have size-7 text proclaiming my greatness, but I figured I was probably just as annoying at first. I guess if the guy that led me here doesn't regret that decision, it's all good! 





Jan said:


> It all reminds me of The Fun To Drive Electric Evette. Those where the days.


I think about that a lot of times too reading and posting in these threads.


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

toddshotrods said:


> I think about that a lot of times too reading and posting in these threads.


They, and that guy from evcomponents that sometimes pops up with yet another nickname should start a topic together. I bet we could sell the result of that clash to Holywood. And money would for none of us be an objection anymore.

I want to add, that I think Major is in some degree really 'damaged', and I don't think that's funny. Just the rest.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

Jan said:


> They, and that guy from evcomponents that sometimes pops up with yet another nickname should start a topic together. I bet we could sell the result of that clash to Holywood. And money would for none of us be an objection anymore.


There is only one flaw in that plan, I see the title as _"Whiny Babies Part Deux"_


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

Jan said:


> It all reminds me of The Fun To Drive Electric Evette. Those where the days.


My favorite was the Pyramid car guy

you know the funny thing though - Tom (of Evette fame) and the Pyramid guy actually did drive EVs that they built themselves


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

kek_63 said:


> you know the funny thing though - Tom (of Evette fame) and the Pyramid guy actually did drive EVs that they built themselves


That's not funny, Kek! It makes me think.


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

I love a train wreck - it's been to long since we had a good one here.

By your own admission, you're just here for shits and giggles, right Ron?
I have some questions for you - feel free to throw a hissy-fit if you don't want to answer.

1. Would you like to rescind one of these statements? If so, which one?

from this forum - "_I never said any of you were broke, I know times are hard, my business is down 40%_."

from the NEDRA group - "_In regards to promoting, I also own a Moving Company here is Connecticut, the competition is fierce, but I have grown during this depression by my promotional skills_."

2. Is the President of the East Coast Electric Drag Racing Association elected by the membership or self-appointed?

3. Do you show the same level of respect to your customers and the members of ECEDRA that you have shown to the members of this forum?


Hope I don't get rear-ended while viewing the carnage,
Keith


----------



## LiFe (May 24, 2010)

Wow, a lot has transpired in a day  lithiumselfmedicated has self-immolated in a spectacle. No need to bring out the torches and pitchforks now.


FWIW: I read a lot of forums. You regulars on DIY are a decent bunch, and always willing to help out a beginner with a fist full of questions.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

I guess I am the eternal optimist, but I just wish he could pop a couple pills, chill out, listen and learn, then build a "proper" high-budget EV. The opportunities for these "unlimited" type of projects to advance the art are few and far between. It's sad when that opportunity is crushed by ego and insecurity.

Ron is the first person to come along with the plan of building a no-compromise EV drag car. WZ and Cro's Bi-moto are street cars. KillaCycle and Rocket are dedicated drag bikes. There isn't a car on the scene yet taken to the level of the bikes, with a serious lithium pack. I was looking forward to seeing it happen, and trying to contribute, but Ron's violent mood swings may be more than anyone here can work through. He's here for advice, he doesn't take internet help seriously. He needs electrical engineers, he has an electrical engineer. Money is no object, he's looking for lower cost options. He willing to do whatever it takes, he cuts corners.

Of course, when he reads these last posts, he'll see attacks rather than constructive criticism, offers of help, and expressed frustration, and go off on yet another fifth-grade, name-calling, tirade. I've been a computer geek or gangsta, a cornball, and a scumbag, so far. Can't wait to see what's next? 

Cornball is my favorite! I might get some Cornballers EV CLub shirts printed - taking deposits in the back of the room!


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

Todd, I'm with you. I only hope he doesn't destroy the credibility Nedra has built up for EV drag racing so far. 



I'm kinda partial to "wack-a-doodle" myself,
Keith


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

Get 'em while they're hot!


----------



## Tahoe Tim (Feb 20, 2010)

Please make mine "Cornball Conversions" to truly represent my DIY efforts. 

Size large please


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

Tahoe Tim said:


> Please make mine "Cornball Conversions" to truly represent my DIY efforts.
> 
> Size large please


I'll take a Cornball Conversions Canada to represent the North


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

If it doesn't have the universal motor with three lightning bolt symbol I won't wear it 

By the way, nice job for a quickie!


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

Oh, man. That was priceless, Todd! Good thing I wasn't drinking anything when I saw it.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow..........sorry I'm late.

First of all, these are the forum rules for prohibited content:



> The following are prohibited on DIY Electric Car forums:
> 
> 1) Flaming, hate speech, racial slurs or otherwise obviously offensive or trolling remarks.
> 2) Links posted to products for sale outside of the marketplace forums
> ...


http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/faq.php

I think a fair amount of those have been broken by now.
Not the kind of exchange we need to have here. Nothing discourages new membership or our valued seasoned core members than to see an exchange like this.


----------

